# 2004 POSA Training Courses



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

There are still slots available in the following upcoming POSA courses, and they are all free or very low cost. For more information and course descriptions, visit www.posai.org <http://www.posai.org> .

September 13, 2004
*Interactive Force-on-Force Simulation Instructor*
Northboro, MA 10am-5pm
Cost: $50 
(payable to Mass. Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors Assoc.)
To register, contact: [email protected]

September 8, 2004
*Police Officers Flying Armed*
Smith & Wesson Academy, Springfield, MA, 10-11am
Cost: Free
To register, contact: [email protected]

September 4, 2004 
*Fast Action Control Techniques (FACT)*
Upton, MA PD, 10am-2pm
Cost: Free

This seminar is about the real-world defensive tactics that POs have to employ every day on the street. It covers those seemingly difficult-to-master joint locks, control holds and takedowns that we need to use on every shift. breaks down the techniques to their simplest form, and shows you how to apply them for real on the street--not just in practice in the training hall. The focus is on reality, with innovative exercises, FIST-suit drills, and weapons transitions part of the fun. All techniques end in safe cuffing, of course. Combat boxing and responses to the sucker punch are also covered.

Instructor George Vranos is a 16 year veteran of police work from Auburn, MA, and a dedicated martial artist who's trained extensively with world-class fighters. He has just released a DVD on this subject titled "FACT." See http://www.factvideos.com/ for more information We work straight through, so bring drinks and snacks. Come dressed as you dress for your normal day--patrol officers in uniform with full duty belt, detectives in plain clothes, etc. Bring safety glasses and inert OC if you have it.

The class size is limited to 15. To register, email Ralph Mroz at [email protected]

August 20, 2004
*Core Handgun Skills*
Worcester Cty. Sheriff's Range, Boylston, MA 9am-??pm
Cost: Free. This is a pilot course

Most LEOs are killed within 5 feet-within touching distance of their killers. Yet little firearms training is done at this extremely close distance. This is the zone in which defensive tactics must be combined with shooting in order to survive-the distance at which integrated use of force becomes important.

This class starts with a discussion of the role of the handgun in fights. Too often, we lose track of the real nature of the handgun and try to make it fit into a role that it was not intended for. Next, the whole issue of "stopping power" is dispended with and our basic philosophy of how to use the handgun to stop a violent attack is presented.

The class also includes an overview of essential gun presentation skills and the effective integrated use of force techniques for extremely close ranges, target focused shooting at single and multiple targets, Airsoft drills to allow students to practice at moving targets and during simulated close quarter assaults, and unconventional shooting positions at close range.

"Hooded" drills in which students are led into a scenario hooded, then the hood is removed are utilized to help teach how to deal with the unknown situation LEOs may find themselves in.

Equipment needed: normal carry and range gear, a handgun and 300 rounds of ammunition.

To register, contact: [email protected]


----------

